# Hoyt Cybertech bow



## CHOPIQ (Apr 6, 2004)

A guy at work has a Hoyt Cybertech compound for sale, he wants $300 for it. Just checking if this is a fair price or not. It has a release, stabilizer, fiber optic sights, a 4 arrow quiver, 6 carboon arrows and a new string. The bow is about 2 years old.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

CHOPIQ,

Hoyt does not make a Cybertech that I can see, they do offer a Sabertech.

I think it would depend on what you want it for. If it strictly for hunting their may be a few more forgiving and better options available to you depending on how good that price he offered really is.

It's a short bow with hard cams on both the upper an lower limbs. The hard cams on both creates the maximum speed available but at the expense of forgiveness and maintaining bow tune. These bows and almost all bows today, use a cable system that is no long plastic coated steel cable. It uses a synthetic fiber that can and does stretch some during normal use. The problem cable with stretching when you have two hard cams is keeping the cams rotation is perfect timing. If one cable stretches just slightly more than the other, and they will, the peak performance and accuracy is diminished somewhat and usually requires a trip to your local proshop to slightly twist the cables to compensate for stretch.

A lot of bow company's have offering that use one hard cam on the bottom limb and a round wheel on the top almost totally eliminating the cam rotation timing issues. If you are looking for a good hunting bow, look for slightly longer axle to axle length bows with as much brace height as you can find,and a single cam with a round wheel design.

These are just my opinions developed over a bunch of years of bow hunting and shooting competitively. I have been a way from bows for a few years and I know major advances have been made, but some things never change, timing is critical for performance.

To get some current info and check the bow you mention and price, try calling Ken Curry at the gander store on the west side of Columbus. I've known him for years and we have shot together many, many times. He give you good information. Tell him Grizz sent you.

good luck,
Kim


----------



## CHOPIQ (Apr 6, 2004)

Kim, thanks for the info. I went to Hoyts web page and I did not see a Cybertech on their list of new bows, but when I did a search for cybertech I found some listed. They must have discontinued the model. It looks alot like the VTEC model. I'll check with Gander, I only live about 4 miles from there. Thanks again.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

The Cybertec is a couple years old. Bows don't hold their value well, but I think that's a fair prince if it's in good condition. Consider that a new one will set you back close to $700, bare bow.


----------



## doegirl (Feb 24, 2005)

The fact that it has accessories sweetens the deal. On my last bow purchase I spent $70 on an arrowrest, $50 for sights, $50 for a 2-piece quiver, and $35 for the stabilizer. I own a Hoyt and a new string set me back almost $45. I'd say if the bow has the proper draw length for you and not too much draw weight, buy it.


----------



## doegirl (Feb 24, 2005)

OH yeah-The cam and 1/2 system on that hoyt is one of the smoothest shooting cams around. Fast and very quiet as well...


----------



## Fishpro (Apr 6, 2004)

So, did you get it? Heres mine.  
'03 Cybertec
60-70lb
cam and a half
Trophy Taker Shakey Hunter
Sword Last Light sight
AEP 11" stabilizer


----------



## Frank in the Laurel Mts (Jun 14, 2005)

Yes, it was part of their cam and 1/2 line two years ago..my son uses one and it is sweet to say the least..they look just like the two new ones that have been added over the last few years..V-tech etc with a few less bells and whistles...before I forget...FAST and QUIET...one of the quietest bows I've ever been around.


----------



## ReRobb (Feb 13, 2005)

I bought the "entry level" Hoyt MT Sport 3 years ago, when they first came out with the cam and 1/2, and fell in love with it, it's fast, and extremely quiet.

I only spent $520 for everything, arrows, rest release, doinker, sights, case,etc...

In my opinion, I can shoot with just about any hunter out there, with Hoyt's cheap bow, and can't justify spending more when this shoots so well.

I've "Robin Hooded"one arrow, and shot the nock off four others.


----------



## firecat (Apr 7, 2004)

I've got an Mt Sport as well and absolutely love it and just like rebobb said I can shoot some great groups. I have replaced alot of fletchings and have busted two knocks and put one right in the end of another arrow (robin Hooded). I was actually quite shocked when I did it. I got a great deal on Mine it was the last one he had and he was trying to push the cybertechs at the time so he wanted it off his wall. I got the bow and all the accessories and a dozen arrows for 500. I absolutely love it.


Larry


----------



## CHOPIQ (Apr 6, 2004)

Ended up getting a used PSE. Pretty happy with it. Got a Quick Tune 2000 drop away rest, a new fiber optic sight and went with a release. Getting pretty good groups with it.


----------



## Invader24 (Jun 9, 2004)

Your nuts dude. That was the a sweet deal on that Hoyt. If the guy still has it PM me I'll buy it for $300.


----------

